# Shipping Boxes for Hats



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

I am pretty sure I want to go with 12x12x12 size boxes for shipping. I just went to order some on Uline, and they were on sale for around .50 each. I figured I would start with 100. then I went to check out. The shipping was as much as the boxes!!!!!!!! Can you guys tell me how you ship a combination of shirts and hats, and where you get you shipping supplies from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mulletboy said:


> I am pretty sure I want to go with 12x12x12 size boxes for shipping. I just went to order some on Uline, and they were on sale for around .50 each. I figured I would start with 100. then I went to check out. The shipping was as much as the boxes!!!!!!!! Can you guys tell me how you ship a combination of shirts and hats, and where you get you shipping supplies from? Thanks in advance!


If you're in the US and you use US Priority Mail, you can get free shipping boxes from the Post Office website. 

Seems like it would be an inexpensive way to ship hat orders of 1-5 pieces.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

I appreciate the help Rodney. The only one on there I can see being close enough to the dimensions that I could probably get away with would be this one and I dont see anywhere on there where it says how much it would cost. I figure they arent going to give you boxes for free unless its a flat rate box right? And the next closest one (smaller) says its a flat 10.00 + a little change fee... That is way more than what I charge for shipping as I usually use polybags. And I dont have a way in my big cartel account to charge a different shipping fee if they order a hat, or at least not that I know of..... Hmmmm. Gonna go check that!


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, they do have an option to charge a different shipping amount in Big Cartel! The only thing is, 11 or 12 bucks or 15 for shipping the hat seems steep, no?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is what you're asking but if I'm shipping a small number of shirts and hats I'll line the box with bubble wrap (one piece running vertically and one running horizontally), put the shirts in first, put the hats in a poly bag, put the hats on top of the shirts and fill the extra space with bubble wrap or used shirt bags. I use Uline for supplies although I agree the shipping rates are high. I order in bulk to help keep the cost down.


----------

